# Touche Insert sur macbook?



## lolos71 (16 Octobre 2009)

Quelqu'un a t il une idée pour avoir la touche insert sur mon macbook?

J'ai besoin de cette touche pour EBP, autre question, je n'arrive pas à enregistrer en ligne mon logiciel, on me dit que ma connexion internet n'est pas valide, qu'est ce que ça peut être? 
J'utilise bootcamp et j'ai windows XP service pack3


----------



## marvel63 (19 Octobre 2009)

Pour la touche Insert je n'ai pas la réponse (qq'un d'autre la donnera si elle existe) mais j'ai une méthode à te proposer en attendant : sous Windows, tu utilises l'application "clavier visuel" (Menu Démarrer->Tous les Programmes->Accessoires->Accessibilité->clavier visuel)

Pour ton probléme de connexion internet il nous faut plus d'infos...


----------



## lolos71 (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon j'ai pas trouvé mais j'ai enregistré mon logiciel sur le PC du bureau, j'en avait besoin pour ma compta et puis comme ça je vais virer Windows du mac puisque je n'avais que des problèmes avec EBP et qu'ils m'ont dit au tel qu'il ne garantisse pas que ça marche avec Windows sur mac.
J'aurai préféré tout avoir sur mon portable mais bon tant pis


----------



## Xalio (11 Mars 2010)

La touche insert sur un clavier de mac sous Windows c'est la combinaison: Fn + Enter
pour la touche suppr c'est: Fn + Backspace (effacer)


----------



## fabfabcemoi (17 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon sujet, mais c'est le seul que j'ai trouvé Je vais devoir utiliser EBP pour mon travail et je me demandais si ça tournait bien sous parallels. Je dois dire que le message plus haut m'a refroidi


Merci d'avance !


----------

